# Mein Java Editor startet 18 mal



## Telefonpalme (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade den Java Editor runtergeladen und installiert. Beim Ausführen der .exe wird der Editor 18 mal gestartet. Fehlermeldung: "cannot open file: D\DOKUME~1\2\Lokale~1\Temp\error.txt."

Was mache ich bei der Installation falsch. Hatte ihn heute schonmal installiert, in einem anderen Verzeichnis. Kann dass ein Grund für den Fehler sein?

Gruß

*verschoben by Wildcard*


----------



## Ark (11. Mrz 2008)

Von welchem Editor sprichst du denn gerade?

Ark


----------



## Telefonpalme (11. Mrz 2008)

Hier ist ein Scrennshot. Bei einer früheren installation hat er normal gestartet. Allerdings habe ich da nicht die beim Start geforderten Pfade eingegeben. Und jetzt öffnet er sich wie gesagt 18 mal. 

Das Prog, auf dem Screenshot hatte ich bereits geschrieben, konnte es aber nicht compilieren, daher wollte ich Java Editor neu installieren.

http://img149.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=55523_Java1_122_643lo.JPG


----------



## Telefonpalme (11. Mrz 2008)

Nun startet es nichtmehr 18 mal. Hatte auch nur eine 1,75Mb Version. Ich habe jetzt mit einem Reg Cleaner die Ablagen entfernt und die 91,5Mb große Version installiert (jdk-1_5_0_15-nb-6_0_1)

Compilieren will er trotzdem nicht, stelle die Konfigurationen wohl nicht richtig ein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2008)

Zu Fragen der Konfiguration des Java Editors hat Telefonpalme einen neuen Thread geöffnet. Für Antworten zu diesem Thema bitte dort posten:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=65715


----------

